# picking a horse... need help?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Personally, unless you have had experience training green horses before, I would leave both of them and find something more well trained. Sounds like what your described the TB has high whithers, which can be typical of the breed (I've seen a lot of them like this)


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

This is just my opinion...but I would be leaning more towards the QH...even though it needs more work..it seems healthier than the TB....the TB having a sway back..is never a good thing and will get worse..also the pointiness at the base of his mane which would be his withers could be that he just has high withers, or could be really underweight like you had mentioned...if he is underweight that much I highly suggest you NOT ride him if he is that thin. You will only end up hurting him which might in turn end up you getting hurt as well.Even though the QH needs work.. I would go for that one but if you do, do not take on training him/her unless you have a knowledgable horse person to train him for you or atleast help you. Good luck, let us know what happens!


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

well I've been looking at pis of other TB's and I dont think his withers are that much out of line from a typical TB


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

thats a pic of him. my friend says hes got a sway back, i dont think so.. I dont really care what breed i get I just want the horse to be tall because I am tall..


----------



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

hm.. Im sensing you have a deeper connection with the TB =P I think your decision is pretty clear xD

but please keep in mind, once you take on this horse and buy it, your taking on any future problems and medical expenses if something were to happen to this horse or any horse you buy =] you don't want to end up being one of those people who say "I bought this tall horse cause I am tall." and really end up paying tenfold of what you paid for the horse because of its health bills and vices. lol Never rush a buy! If you find anything you dont like about a horse, theres always plenty more that are waiting for you! But like I said, I really think you have a connection with this horse and have your mind set on it =] Its a very pretty horse and seems kind and intelligent.


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

well to be honest this is how it all started I watched the movie Buck, I've taken care of my moms hay burners ( thats what they are) and I've been thinking about becoming a farrier. so I was like hell go for it, get a horse and take it from there you know. I have a friend that has a few horses that I've grown to be really close with and she use to live in WY, I'm planning on moving out there. Do I plan on taking a horse out there no, its going to be a good year before I would be able to go out. 
so what I set out to find was a cheap, middle aged/ older horse that was broke. and atleast 15.5HH 

the QTR horse is just alot more work in my eyes she didnt like to lift her hooves for me... and she wasnt standing very nice. 
the TB was a little unsure at first but then he warmed up and started nibbling on my coat a little. he stood still the whole time I was there and I led him around a little and he didn't crowd me I walked faster and slower... however when i stopped and backed up I would have to pull him back. I will have no issues fattening him up and I fully understand that hes a race horse but I still am going to ride him and see how he does first before I hand cash over. I have a week of break left when I have time to go run around and look at horses and those are the only two I've only looked at I've called and e-mailed on alot of them but I haven't gotten reply's back.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I still thing you need more research 
how about a Draft cross 

If you choose this Thoroughbred you need to ride him first 
and also get a vet to check him out 
and it looks like he is a little under weight 

also get a trainer


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

its funny you say that I've been thinking about draft cross. or Clydesdale, and he is underweight, because other horses he is with treat him as an out cast. its the only reason she is selling him. she doesn't have another pen or barn to put him in...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

well I thought because of you being tall
My sister is 6'1'' and she needs tall and strong horse


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

a woman with a red roan just called be back she has a 7 year old that is trail broke but hasn't been rode much lately due to health. she also wants 3 for her... I might go check her out after I see pics of her.


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

owners health not horses health.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hope you get your horse


----------

